# Feeding Time



## Slats (Apr 25, 2010)

I am feeding tonight.
Is anyone else?
Lets get some pics going, I am defrosting so wont be long.
Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Scleropages (Apr 25, 2010)

I feed stuff every night , but only feeding baby coastals tonight , not that exciting!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 25, 2010)

just finished feeding a fish to my GTS whilst handling...


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Apr 25, 2010)

same. im defrosting now. i am feeding my jungle, hypo bredli and blonde mac


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 25, 2010)

So where's the pics peoples?

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 25, 2010)

well i took a video, but my camera ran out of battery half way through swallowing, no1 wrote on the thread when i asked "should i put it up anyway" so i assumed no1 was interested in watching it. bloody awesome to watch a snake go fishing and im pretty proud of my baby eating whilst i handle her. not a single post though. after all the helpful, useless and annoying things i have written on other peoples posts. hurt :cry:


----------



## Slats (Apr 25, 2010)

Not in this thread you didnt. 
but sounds interesting, chucker up
I forgot to take photos feeding until about 2 mins ago and ran in to find that one of the darwins still had a tail out of his mouth. 
Excuse the quality.
And jungle before it fed.


----------



## nico77 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have just fed 2 blonde spotteds (hatchies) 2 bredli (hatchies) and 4 6ft sw carpets well 3 the big female has milky eyes and doesnt seem to interested in eating . I didnt get pics off the hatchies as they are still a bit shy and i dont want to make em spit out there food and the south westerns are a bit agro so i dont put my hand any where near them when they eat except for the big male , his pretty cool ( because he is the only 1 that hasnt struck at me  ) and lets me put my hand and camera in there while his eating , i got a pic off him taking down mouse number 6 ill put the pic up tommorow .
If you are trying to fatten up a female (snake  ) before cooling is it a good idea to feed them a fatty rabit or better to keep feeding her rats?
Im going to get some food on tuesday and dont know if i should try a rabbit or not .

cheers nico


----------



## Slats (Apr 25, 2010)

How come your cooling the female?


----------



## nico77 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well im not cooling them myself im looking after the south westerns for another member who is moving interstate and im trying to get them nice and full for the owner before he breeds them . Im still a newbie and thought the male and female need cooling , Is it just males that need cooling ?
So is high fat food good or bad before breeding ? All 4 sw carpets were brought up on mice so some times they wont take rats and will eat 5-8 mice but thats a lot off mice to feed every time so i have been using rats , if they dont take a rat i try a chicken and if all else fails i go the mice , i just thought a rabbit might be good to bulk them up a bit before breeding .

cheers nico


----------



## carmen (Apr 25, 2010)

I fed tonight but these pics are from last weeks feed, was too dark tonight for pics


----------



## No-two (Apr 26, 2010)

Rabbits are pretty slim and low in fat... I wouldn't bother. 
All of the animals I'm breeding this year have stopped eating by now though.


----------



## mummabear (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried to add this last night but didn't succeed. So I’ll try again. This is my 6 month old Blonde Spotted. It was his first try on rats last night. He took it no problems at all. He started inside his click clack but then decided he wanted to eat it hanging off the outside. Back home when finished.


----------



## Travisty (Apr 27, 2010)

Nothing to exciting just my young Bredli's having a feed. First 3 are my female and the last one is my male


----------



## 3kidsandasnake (Apr 27, 2010)

HI, here is my 14 months old spotted girl having a velvet, sorry guys and girls, need a new camera


----------



## cris (Apr 27, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> well i took a video, but my camera ran out of battery half way through swallowing, no1 wrote on the thread when i asked "should i put it up anyway" so i assumed no1 was interested in watching it. bloody awesome to watch a snake go fishing and im pretty proud of my baby eating whilst i handle her. not a single post though. after all the helpful, useless and annoying things i have written on other peoples posts. hurt :cry:



Awesome snake you have, probably worth getting it onto a more diverse diet if it feeds that easily. They are much more interesting than boring pythons 
Its often the stupidest threads that get the most posts, with exception of the Elapid thread and the Colubrid thread from the site before the last one. If something is obviously good, not everyone posts its good, because then they will have a high post count of barely relevant posts (i would never do such thing)


----------



## nico77 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Slats (Apr 27, 2010)

These are great!! Keep them coming herp heads


----------



## nico77 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

cris said:


> Awesome snake you have, probably worth getting it onto a more diverse diet if it feeds that easily. They are much more interesting than boring pythons
> Its often the stupidest threads that get the most posts, with exception of the Elapid thread and the Colubrid thread from the site before the last one. If something is obviously good, not everyone posts its good, because then they will have a high post count of barely relevant posts (i would never do such thing)



haha true true, i will get her onto the occasional pinkie rat possibly, but i want to see how i go with just plain ol fish in multi-v batter! common tree snakes liver is apparently not meant to cope with rats and mice long term, although pepole do have success, i know two people now who can possibly attribute their CTS death with a diet of rats and mice and why risk it when i know i can get untreated fish and batter em in reptile multivitamins.

here is the youtube link as requested:

[video=youtube;Ay16joyFVQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay16joyFVQA[/video] 



sye


----------



## mattyf (Apr 28, 2010)

great video mate..


----------



## reptile_mad (Apr 28, 2010)

Just curious as to why feeding a live fish is considered ok but live feeding rodents is not. I wonder what kind of response i would recieve if i posted a vid of a python stalking a mouse?


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2010)

Very cool vid syeph8!!!


----------



## Slats (Apr 28, 2010)

Good question well asked.
If I was to follow your train of thought then it would be illegal to use livebait whilst fishing.
Couldn't feed pet fish either?


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

ta matty and moosenoose



reptile_mad said:


> Just curious as to why feeding a live fish is considered ok but live feeding rodents is not. I wonder what kind of response i would recieve if i posted a vid of a python stalking a mouse?


 
i wondered this too when i got her as she only takes live. i assume its the whole fish vs mammal ethos. perception of pain may be different. either way i dont consider it cruel. i treat my fish very well up to the point of their demise. they die of natural causes and they do not risk my snake in any way. to clear the air a bit. i take no pleasure from the death of the fish (an accusation many rodent breeders/cullers get hit with also) but either way it must die to feed my snake. if i kill it and forcefeed her then not only does the fish die but the snake suffers. 
if you were to post a vid of your snake stalking a mouse i would say you are putting your snake at an unnessicary risk.


----------



## Slats (Apr 28, 2010)

We haven't even mentioned bleeding some pelagic fish...


----------



## reptile_mad (Apr 28, 2010)

Fair enough, Never said I disagree just curious as to what makes it different thats all. After all my occupation relies on the loss of life. Everything has to eat to survive and unfortunately this means its the end of the road for some critters but this is a concept that some people seem to grasp but others have difficulty processing and it is a situation I often find myself in having to explain that killing a fish is the same as killing a cow. It is an interesting video as you don't get to see that behaviour everyday. Thanks for posting.

NOTE: I never live feed rodents was just using as an example.


----------



## Slats (Apr 28, 2010)

Any more pics people?


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 28, 2010)

reptile_mad said:


> Fair enough, Never said I disagree just curious as to what makes it different thats all. After all my occupation relies on the loss of life. Everything has to eat to survive and unfortunately this means its the end of the road for some critters but this is a concept that some people seem to grasp but others have difficulty processing and it is a situation I often find myself in having to explain that killing a fish is the same as killing a cow. It is an interesting video as you don't get to see that behaviour everyday. Thanks for posting.
> 
> NOTE: I never live feed rodents was just using as an example.



I assumed it was an example, most people on this website wouldnt live feed rodents to their snakes (for the snakes sake if nothing else) do you work in paliative care? or at an abbatoir? hard to grasp what profession you work in with a description like that  not that im judging as i personally have worked at both dinmore meatworks (swift) and aged care (which if you spend enough time in, you come to realise is very similar). 

Bleeding palagic fish? why would they bleed them? considered humane way of killing? and why only pelagic fish? what is so special about fish from these areas? more info would be great although i believe we are tangenting and stealing someone elses thread, so PM me or start another thread if you could


----------



## potato matter (Apr 28, 2010)

Tonight was a special night for my adult tarantulas, they each got a yummy pinky mouse. Only happens once every few months.


----------



## Slats (Apr 28, 2010)

Did you snap any pics potato matter?


----------



## mummabear (Apr 28, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Tonight was a special night for my adult tarantulas, they each got a yummy pinky mouse. Only happens once every few months.


 
I would like to see that.


----------



## samson (Apr 28, 2010)

a couple of snack time pics


----------



## samson (Apr 28, 2010)

and a couple more


----------



## potato matter (Apr 29, 2010)

I didn't manage to get any this time, it dragged it into it's burrow, but I will surely get pics next time!!!


----------



## nico77 (Apr 29, 2010)

heres one off the big female south western eatting tonight .


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm way more of a video man myself. forgot to video my jungle today and GTS has white eyes and wouldnt take today so will have to wait til after a shed for a full version of her handle-eating (a fortune of which i am still very excited... obviously). 

reason i posted was to ask samson and others who may know if most chickens are skinned when they are fed to snakes? i have seen videos of feathered chickens being eaten.. but never a skinned one. Only ever done rodents and fish and accidentally once a live eclectus parrot (most expensive snake meal EVER) so i dont really know much about feeding chooks. great photos though guys.


----------



## Slats (Apr 29, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> accidentally once a live eclectus parrot (most expensive snake meal EVER)


 
Funniest thing I've heard all night,
Please tell your story


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 29, 2010)

painful memory, when i was a tiny little 15 year old and working at a pet store with snakes and lizards (yes it is a story about how terrible pet stores are, blah blah, and this was ENTIRELY my fault so... *flame suit on*) A regular customer came in who had put a deposit down on an olive python. i was in charge of the reptile area on this day and was very busy trying to set up enclosures for the 15 or so new herps that just came in right at the end of the day. fella wanted to have a look at the olive python that he put his money down on so i gave him the key and told him to lock the door and bring me the key once he was finished. He didnt shut the door properly and locked the damn thing open. I was running so late when i left that i forgot to do the cage door checks. 
There was an eclectus parrot on display on a perch about 3 meters away from the olive enclosure. 
Upon arrival the next morning, there was a very satisfied olive python back in his nice warm enclosure IN HIS HIDE (I looked for him for like an hour around the store before i thought to look in his hide), with the door wide open and no eclectus. 
that hand reared eclectus parrot cost my boss $780 two weeks earlier and i got the sack.


----------



## Slats (Apr 29, 2010)

I would have given you a high 5.
That sort of luck usually wouldn't happen if you tried.


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 30, 2010)

hahaha well you obviously have never met me. i could ride a bike blindfolded for one minute in a 1km squared bare flat paddock with 1 single pole in an out of the way place and 9 times out of ten, i would run dead into it. im that guy who rocks up to a flop movie to find it sold out. gets tennis serves into the back of my head whilst at the net repeatedly (even in mens A's). i am a magnet for stuff going wrong. my hair realised this at 21 and decided to piss off.


----------



## python_dan89 (Apr 30, 2010)

awesome pics cnt wait to post mine up when i get =)


----------



## syeph8 (Apr 30, 2010)

i seriously wanna start a thread comparing pics of my housemate to your avatar bigtime! it is freaky how completely identical you are. what are you getting? and who/where from?


----------



## PicklePants (Apr 30, 2010)

Samson, what have you got there, how big are they and what are you feeding them? Very nice!


----------



## adfel (Apr 30, 2010)

here is a couple of photos of our 3


----------



## -Matt- (May 1, 2010)

Photos of the snakes that actually ate for me last night.


----------



## licky (May 1, 2010)

mattsnake can you describe the locality of the first python you have there and how much they go for please.


----------



## -Matt- (May 1, 2010)

licky said:


> mattsnake can you describe the locality of the first python you have there and how much they go for please.


 
Licky, it's a stimsons python (Broome locality). I honestly don't know what the going price is for them at the moment ($300-350ea perhaps?)


----------



## Slats (May 1, 2010)

Great photos matt. Love the boiga


----------



## ralliart3 (May 2, 2010)

*Feeding*

Tonight


----------



## Slats (May 2, 2010)

great looking MD mate


----------



## -Matt- (May 2, 2010)

Few more feeders...


----------



## Slats (May 2, 2010)

NOM NOM NOM
Great stuff


----------



## ralliart3 (May 3, 2010)

Hey mattsnake nice pics how old is your md?
Just looking at the size of the food to his head size and think maybe I am a bit paranoid bout giving mine bigger rodents.


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

ralliart3 said:


> Hey mattsnake nice pics how old is your md?
> Just looking at the size of the food to his head size and think maybe I am a bit paranoid bout giving mine bigger rodents.



Hey mate, MD is a yearling and downs that size food no worries at all.


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

im with slats on this one mattsnake, that is one gorgeous boiga, one might say its _irregular_ in how good a specimen it is! 

... god that was such a terrible joke.. but im sticking with it.


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> im with slats on this one mattsnake, that is one gorgeous boiga, one might say its _irregular_ in how good a specimen it is!
> 
> ... god that was such a terrible joke.. but im sticking with it.



Haha seeing I actually got a giggle out of that joke here's another one plus a couple more feeding pics from today lol. Should I stop posting feeding pics now? haha


----------



## jaydog (May 3, 2010)

great pics guys. just fed my spotted hatchie. tried to move him and the bugger bit me lol


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

i tell you what mattsnake, you have an awesome collection. you have all the species of snakes i love the most, plus you have spotteds and stimsons, which you can keep. but if you would kindly send me your whip snake, your brown tree, your water python (bitey or not, i dont care) and your BHP i would appreciate it. lowlands whipsnake?


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

I don't have spotteds? I don't want spotteds... lol. But seriously stimsons are great snakes! Sorry but you can't have anything...are you sure you want the yellow-face whip? It's a massive pain in the **** to feed!


----------



## adfel (May 3, 2010)

This is our darwin having a feed the day after his shed...


----------



## syeph8 (May 3, 2010)

photo aboe the whip snake looked like a blonde mac, tis a stimmie also. and of course i want the whipsnake, who in their right mind wouldnt want a whipsnake? id put up with the feeding problems im sure. how so a pain in the bum?


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

Great pics adfel. Gorgeous looking northern


----------



## -Matt- (May 3, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> photo aboe the whip snake looked like a blonde mac, tis a stimmie also. and of course i want the whipsnake, who in their right mind wouldnt want a whipsnake? id put up with the feeding problems im sure. how so a pain in the bum?



Is a hatchie wheatbelt stimmie. Whip snake just has to be force fed pinkies is all...won't take them on its own.


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 3, 2010)

spot and the spitting cobra


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

Spot_the_mac said:


> spot and the spitting cobra


 
Is there supposed to be a pic there?
I can't see anything mate.


----------



## Spot_the_mac (May 3, 2010)

sorry all should be there now


----------



## Slats (May 3, 2010)

Nice pics mate.
Woma hungry much haha


----------



## nico77 (May 3, 2010)

heres a few off the big male south western eating a xl rat


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Here you go Syeph8
gtp hand feed
Sorry about the sideways 
[video=youtube;4kfn-ZFeJ4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kfn-ZFeJ4Y[/video]


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

magnificent specimen and well done with hand feeding. especially since i know they can be a bit shy with feeding. its a real blast to be able to say you hand fed a snake; 

a) without it being a force feed
b) without it taking a hit at you because you are warm and moving and it smells food.
c) especially if you are hand feeding something that it usually a bit shy and reclusive.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 4, 2010)

a couple of old ones, feeding while hanging of the peak of a cap, then moved to a bucket to finish, and a new one i got last night


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Cheers Syeph8
Haha thats classic tiger. I remember your story about that.


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

peak of a cap... ballsy. wouldnt want to sneeze after you pull out the rat.


----------



## Vincey (May 4, 2010)

Am feeding tonight! Shall get some pics. Nice GTP Slats.


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 4, 2010)

nah he climbed up on a mates head in a different room to where i was warming the rats, and i had to walk past to get to the rest of my snakes as i was going to feed my hatchie, and he launched off his head and pinched the pinky out of my hand, it was totally un-expected (and a noob mistake) as he hadnt fed for the 4 previous weeks, and it was his first feed wth us! Dont think i'll be trying it again, thats why as soon as he had settled with the pinky i moved him to the bucket to finish it off

cheers Slats it was classic, scared the ******* out of my mates, and proved to my mates how quick a snake can be when they want!


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Looking forward to them Vince.
Cheers


----------



## -Matt- (May 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> magnificent specimen and well done with hand feeding. especially since i know they can be a bit shy with feeding. its a real blast to be able to say you hand fed a snake;
> 
> a) without it being a force feed
> b) without it taking a hit at you because you are warm and moving and it smells food.
> c) especially if you are hand feeding something that it usually a bit shy and reclusive.



Maybe I should up the anti then and hand feed an adder while I hold it in the other hand? :lol:


----------



## syeph8 (May 4, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Maybe I should up the anti then and hand feed an adder while I hold it in the other hand? :lol:



I want to egg you on, but i dont want that over my head that some dopey bloke got bitten by his death adder!  
you can either take that as sage advice or as a challenge, that is up to your interpretation. 

god i am a horrible human being


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 4, 2010)

syeph8 said:


> I want to egg you on, but i dont want that over my head that some dopey bloke got bitten by his death adder!
> you can either take that as sage advice or as a challenge, that is up to your interpretation.



JACKASS aussie style


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Heres a couple of older ones.





Cheers,


----------



## Slats (May 4, 2010)

Same python 18 months ago




As you can see they stress badly in large enclosures :|


----------



## shaye (May 7, 2010)

carmen said:


> I fed tonight but these pics are from last weeks feed, was too dark tonight for pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 143068
> View attachment 143067


for some reason i relly like theses pics  nice looking snake too


----------



## shaye (May 7, 2010)

Slats said:


> Same python 18 months ago
> 
> View attachment 144415
> 
> ...


lovely looking GTP slats i like it


----------



## nico77 (May 10, 2010)

[video=youtube;MushIQUSxIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MushIQUSxIQ[/video]


----------



## Snakelove (May 10, 2010)

lol what's with all the twisting and turning before it finally ate the pinky? haha. does it always do that?


----------



## syeph8 (May 10, 2010)

got a crick in his neck  ohhh there are some parts of that i think he is going to break his own neck. bredli x corkscrew love it!


----------



## nico77 (May 11, 2010)

he normaly hangs from the vine , i think he was trying to get the front legs in . It gave me a saw neck watching lol .

cheers nico


----------



## TigerCoastal (May 11, 2010)

I gave my hatchie a bit of a challenge last night, couldnt get any really good picks other than a before with rat and after as he went and hid behind his ship hide so i couldnt see him. 4 mth old hatchie + 22g velvet/fuzzy rat= happy snake!


----------



## AUSHERP (May 11, 2010)

fed my bhps last night, 4 months old, medium rats, around 150gm!!


----------



## No-two (May 11, 2010)

AUSHERP said:


> fed my bhps last night, 4 months old, medium rats, around 150gm!!


 
4 months, that would make the pretty late babies. Bhps love food and will grow very rapidly, you need to up your game  Mine were 6ft long at 8months.


----------



## monster (May 11, 2010)

*!*



carmen said:


> I fed tonight but these pics are from last weeks feed, was too dark tonight for pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 143068
> View attachment 143067


i love watching them feed. arent they incredible? talk about a stomach ache


----------



## AUSHERP (May 11, 2010)

No-two said:


> 4 months, that would make the pretty late babies. Bhps love food and will grow very rapidly, you need to up your game  Mine were 6ft long at 8months.


well they are 3 ft so sounds like im on schedule!!! ill post pics at 8mths 8 ft


----------



## nico77 (May 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;lSzkHGGMOig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSzkHGGMOig[/video]

heres a vid off my female bredli having her first pinky rat , she got it down pretty easy , should i go up 1 more size ?

cheers nico


----------



## gosia (May 14, 2010)

Here is our Delilah eating a mouse....


----------



## AUSHERP (May 16, 2010)

awesome i love the arboreal feeds!!


----------



## PicklePants (May 16, 2010)

here is Tori feeding on a velvet rat tonight. he let me get in nice and close!


----------



## PicklePants (May 16, 2010)

gosia said:


> Here is our Delilah eating a mouse....View attachment 145948
> View attachment 145949
> View attachment 145950
> View attachment 145951
> View attachment 145952



i have a cat called Delilah, but she doesn't eat mice, just plays with them until they die of fright and therefore boring


----------



## snake-phrmcy (May 17, 2010)

this is my jungle having a pinkie rat, he seemed to down them pretty fast so i up the size to velvets last night and he handled it just fine


----------



## Kenshin (May 17, 2010)

heres some


----------



## Kenshin (May 17, 2010)

more


----------



## Kenshin (May 17, 2010)

hrmm afew more


----------



## jasethenut (May 17, 2010)

mattsnakes that snake looks like mine ... lol 
you should see the size rats she eating now .
will post pics soon


----------



## -Matt- (May 17, 2010)

jasethenut said:


> mattsnakes that snake looks like mine ... lol
> you should see the size rats she eating now .
> will post pics soon



Haha yours now...be sure to keep me updated on how she's going


----------

